# Photo ops



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

I had a photo op "Pie in your face" at my CarnEvil themed haunt last year. I don't know how many people used it since I was to busy working the front of the haunt.


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love this idea... will be using it for our CarnEVIL 2016!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

walk7856 said:


> I love this idea... will be using it for our CarnEVIL 2016!


It was pretty easy to make. Just cut a huge piece of cardboard into a circle and cut out the center made a frame for it and painted it. The pies are just Spray foam with pie tins (just watch how much the spray foam expands).

you can check out the rest of my photos http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/coxboy316-albums-halloween-carnevil-2015-a.html


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

We had a portrait wall in our Haunted Masquerade party for 2014. Here are some photos...


----------



## Kuebiko (Dec 11, 2015)

They look great. Thanks for the inspiration. I have a couple ideas for party games I will hopefully be starting soon.


----------



## Guywithmonsters (Oct 13, 2015)

walk7856 said:


> We had a portrait wall in our Haunted Masquerade party for 2014. Here are some photos...


That is so fun.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

We used this guy for a photo op, had him set up in the corner of the family room, everyone loved it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This was our interactive photo op for our Brain Clinic last year (by the number of extra suckers handed out for participation about 100 sat down and _many_ took photos with their cellphones, kids wore the second Hat and when the Doctor threw the switch the hats made an electrical buzzing noise and had flashing lights):










Since the photo op area was such a big hit, this is the idea I have for this year's Monster Movie Drive-In theme. Bought the costume hand already and will make a stand with some extra forearm gorilla material to cover the armature supporting everything. Idea is the kids will stand so it looks like Kong has grabbed them. Figure younger kids can stand in front of a taller friend who is "in the grip of the hand" and suggest they pose like they are trying to free their friend. Should make for a nice group photo too. At least hope so!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I really like the idea of a photo op. So many kids carry cellphones with cameras these days or their parents who accompany the younger ones do too. Really nice way to have a memory of your ToTing and your costume years later. And so many clever ways to incorporate a photo op in your haunt. Hubby said he thought no one would want to take the time to do this but went along with it and was surprised by how popular it was. 

If you set one up a photo op outside, I recommend making sure you have sufficient light for picture taking without needing to have the flash come on. It can still be on the dim side but not so dim as to trigger the flash. Flashes do wipe out the eeriness of the setting. You can't see from our gorilla photo but the cord in the photo went to a hanging lamp at the overhand soffit area above the two chairs so we could light the area.


----------



## HBHaunter (Jun 14, 2014)

we had a photo op off to the side of our haunt entrance. People seamed to really like if. We tried to have the actors rotate so someone was always available for photos.


----------



## HBHaunter (Jun 14, 2014)

Here it is in the daylight. I Would recommend having a photo op if you have the space


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Killer coffin HB!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

#3 son partaking in the 'open casket' photo op area~


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The entire exterior of The Ravens Grin Inn is a "Photo-OP"
Cars smashed into the house, cars exploding from the house (2nd floor), a crashed UFO on the roof of the cupola 60 feet high in the air, a life-sized Pterodactyl skeleton on the side of the house (23 ft wing span10 ft tall), a metal submarine coming up out of the yard(some have actually thought it was a real Submarine!, Numerous other sculptures made of steel, and then the house itself is an 1870 Italianate with the fancy brackets under the eves featuring a "Spooked" Victorian paint scheme, flat black first story getting grey as it goes upward,(So it may seem to be "Floating"!) with those small details all accented with bright colors.
When I was putting the first outside decoration on the house,the pterodactyl. a local businessman told me i was "Giving away" too much of the house. Nobody realized I was also doing a whole lot of work on the inside, I guess?
I told a few people that the Pterodactyl would be "The most Photographed "Face" in this county!
(I think it is!)


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Great ideas!


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

We told our guest that the Characters in the scene could be moved anywhere they wanted them.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

There are some wonderful and elaborate photo-ops here....thanks to all for sharing them!

For what it's worth, below are our last two years. They are humble, but effective for quick snaps for the parents of ToTs to get the kids in and out:



*Halloween 2014 (Skeleton Theme Yard Display):*











*Halloween 2015 (Pumpkin Theme Yard Display):*


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Only got to use this one for our haunt a couple times as I was working the queue line and didn't have it set very well but got some good compliments and plan on incorporating it better next year.


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> The entire exterior of The Ravens Grin Inn is a "Photo-OP"
> Cars smashed into the house, cars exploding from the house (2nd floor), a crashed UFO on the roof of the cupola 60 feet high in the air, a life-sized Pterodactyl skeleton on the side of the house (23 ft wing span10 ft tall), a metal submarine coming up out of the yard(some have actually thought it was a real Submarine!, Numerous other sculptures made of steel, and then the house itself is an 1870 Italianate with the fancy brackets under the eves featuring a "Spooked" Victorian paint scheme, flat black first story getting grey as it goes upward,(So it may seem to be "Floating"!) with those small details all accented with bright colors.
> When I was putting the first outside decoration on the house,the pterodactyl. a local businessman told me i was "Giving away" too much of the house. Nobody realized I was also doing a whole lot of work on the inside, I guess?
> I told a few people that the Pterodactyl would be "The most Photographed "Face" in this county!
> (I think it is!)


I so want to visit your place! It sounds amazing!


----------

